# What do you think of turner rollers



## scott70

What do you guys think of turner family of rollers have heard a lot of good things and bad things about this family just want to here from the roller guys on here what they think of them and if you have some or had them in the past


----------



## 2y4life

Depends on what you mean by "Turner". If you mean any old bird a seller said he got from a friend from Turner, your chance of getting of good bird is slim. Your chance of getting a real Turner strain is even slimmer. 

As with any family of rollers, there are good and bad but if you get a bird straight from Turner or a flyer who flies Turner birds, you've got one of the best families in the world, bar none. 

Simple as this the World Fly Cup is the most competitive and prestigious flying roller competition in the WORLD. Joe Bob Stuka won the competition and he had some Turner birds in his World Fly kit. Simply email or call Joe Bob on what he thought/thinks about Turner based birds. 

It's not just Mr. Stuka though, there are guys like Ty Coleman, Charlie Stack, Cliff Ball, Jay Yandle, and so many others that have done well with Turner birds. The difference is, these guys got birds directly from James Turner instead of some "color" bird sold online from supposed Turner birds.

The thing with Turner birds is, people think of color so that's where most of the hate comes from. Turner has many colors and he does have a side of just colored birds that he's working on and has been working on for about 20 years now. But that is kept completely separate from his flying rollers. Many purists will hate on the Turner family of rollers based simply on the fact that the man worked his butt off to put certain colors into the rollers while not losing the quality of the roll.

As with anything, if you want to know the truth about any family or strain of rollers, talk with those who are actually flying with them instead of hearsay. 

If you are really interested, don't take my word for it. Go to:
http://www.nbrconline.com/Membership.aspx?sub=CURRENTMEMBERS 
and look for the members listed above. Most of them live in North Carolina. Get their contact information and ask them about True Turner rollers and you'll hear the truth.


----------



## scott70

*thank you sir*

My breeders came from David Strait witch he has done very well with his birds I made a mistake and flew his young birds a little to soon and lost them no fault of his or the birds but I still have some breeding pairs witch he took the time to pick out of his breeding loft for me I am useing them for feeders now for another blood line but down the road will raise off them to see how they do but for this year I am sticking with one family some of his birds came from turner him self David is a great guy and loves his birds


----------



## norwich

You can't go wrong with true Turner Rollers and 2Y4Life actually knows James Turner. David's birds are straight from Mister Turner.


----------



## scott70

*david*

David has great birds that is a fact he has won with them I have read a lot about these birds and would like to here more about them I my self am not going to raise any turner birds this year but I am going to keep the 6 pairs here to have them for later use if need be when David sold me the birds I told him I wouldnt get rid of them and I wont alot of people buy birds from great guys like David and use ther name to sell them I am working with another blood line now so I am going to stick with them to get 2 kits this year to see where that takes me


----------



## Pigeonmumbler

I agree largely with what 2y4life has stated, because to simply buy Birds from any one else other then MR. Turner himself, you really don’t know what you are getting! Once the Original Turner birds have been out crossed to other stock, they are no longer Turners! Many Pigeon fanciers’ selling Turner birds will not tell you that the birds have been out crossed… The same thing goes for all of those fanciers that say they have, Example; Ethical breeders Should and Must respect each other's creations/brands and "name tags" and Should not use other breeders strain name for the purpose of describing their own birds or selling similarly colored stock. A strain name becomes intellectual property of the person who has become associated with it Example Gordon Hughes Tipplers. Unless I got the birds from Mr., Gordon Hughes himself and he officially gave me permission to use his strain name to sell his birds. If a breeder does not give you express, permission to use his/her strain names then you should never use them under any circumstances. Some people involved in Pigeon trade out there are trying to talk the public into believing that it is OK to use other breeders brand/strain names. However, a strain name means NOTHING if the pigeons are not born and raised by the specific breeder associated with the strain name. Because that is what a strain name is a seal or a "brand" if you will, that identifies the breeders’ bird. Name tags for strains are to be used by the breeder who tagged the strain and them only. Think about it are you really getting Mr. Gordon Hughes Tipplers or Turner Rollers from Mr. John Doe just because he says so,??? Unless he has documented record “proof” that he got the birds from Mr. Gordon Hughes or Mr. Turner and that he can provide it! And even then have the birds blood line been compromised with the breeding of other birds??? To honestly think you have Gordon Hughes Tipplers, Lovatts, Shannon, Sheffield or Birmingham and Turner Rollers in your loft, without proper documentation or unless purchased from the Original breeder, you really just don’t know what you have…! I think the most important point is that to some extent, loosely saying that you have birds from a particular strain is asking for a lot of trust from the person you're selling your birds to. After all, pedigrees can be forged. It would be very difficult for you to have an accurate mental picture of the pigeons if someone said he had Gordon Hughes Tipplers or Birmingham Rollers for instance; They could today be large, even very large, or medium or small in size; they could be apple-bodied, or anything in between, tame or wild, any colors; large wattle, no wattle, red cere, no cere, long or short legged they could fly for 10 hours or 1 hour, they could roll 30 feet or do just 3 flips, Pearl or Red eyes, Bull eyes ETC ETC ETC???. You and I have seen all of these and more. Are they the same?, and for that fact, almost every other supposed strain change and vary with time, once they have left the owners loft. SOOOOO Buyer Beware…!!! 

Louie


----------



## scott70

Thank you Louie
you are right I have no way to prove that the 6 pairs in my loft are true Turner birds I can only say that the Man I recieved them from is a good man and I trust him in what he has told me about the birds and where they came from but I was just trying to find out more about this line of birds to be ready if and when I breed them and how to work them the line I have now is doing very well for me but ther again I cant say they are true Mee birds as they came from some one other then Mr Mee so I can say ther mutts like most of the rollers out ther witch is ok with me as long as they spin well in the end that is what we all want I would think


----------



## vivagirl

I have only Turner birds and they are bar none the easiest to train handle that I have had.
I'm very fortunate James and I have become good friends. He contacted me in the beginning about some of my color pigeons. We swapped birds and that was the start of friendship. In fact about 2 years ago I travelled down for a visit. While there we put together a “How to Train Performing Rollers” DVD It really sets the record strait on his method of training. Like he says “His way may not best but it’s a good start” I sell the DVD’s for $12.95 including postage. If you want some Turner birds I have pure bloods
available for $25 each. Right now I have some breeding pairs with his bands for $60 per pair. Buy 4 or more and get a free DVD. Regards Danny Joe


----------



## scott70

I just sent you money for the dvd thank you for the offer on the birds but this year I am sticking to one blood line of birds


----------



## scott70

*Turner*

I would tell any one that wants to get in to rollers to get this dvd it is a great way to see how Mr Turner keeps and breeds his birds I my self realy liked the dvd and will pass it on to other roller friend that I know I my self will not be breeding off this line and will be getting out of this line of birds but only because I have found a family that works well for me so will be selling of the rest of what I have soon but they are a realy good looking family and do very well for some one that likes a lot of color in there rollers as well as good spinners thanks again vivagirl for sending it to me so fast when you order from this person you can bet it will be there fast also thanks for the othere dvd of your loft and the chance to see all your birds witch you have a lot of them and all looked very healthy


----------



## DonsPigeons

I have some Turner rollers as well. Excellent flyers.


----------



## randalfriedrich

*turner roller pigeons*

I ran accross this old add an was wondering if you still have the Turner bllod line of birds for sale? If you do, please test or call me @ 360-739-3914. Thank you Randy


vivagirl said:


> I have only Turner birds and they are bar none the easiest to train handle that I have had.
> I'm very fortunate James and I have become good friends. He contacted me in the beginning about some of my color pigeons. We swapped birds and that was the start of friendship. In fact about 2 years ago I travelled down for a visit. While there we put together a “How to Train Performing Rollers” DVD It really sets the record strait on his method of training. Like he says “His way may not best but it’s a good start” I sell the DVD’s for $12.95 including postage. If you want some Turner birds I have pure bloods
> available for $25 each. Right now I have some breeding pairs with his bands for $60 per pair. Buy 4 or more and get a free DVD. Regards Danny Joe


----------

